# Invercargill EV Talk



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

I will be giving another of my presentations on electric car conversion technology in Invercargill on 9 August:

_*So You Want to Make an Electric Car?*_
*This talk is a practical guide to electric car
conversion and will cover choosing the donor
car, parts supplies and the essential features​of an Electric Car.
* 

1pm, 9 August
Hansen Hall
Southern Institute of Technology
133 Tay St Invercargill

*To register for this talk
please contact Judy Fleck
Southern Institute of Technology
Ph 2112699 ex 8788, [email protected]​Registrations on the day are welcome


*


----------



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

The Invercargill Electric Car talk went really well. Southern Institute of Technology did an excellent job, provided tea and bikkies, and made my task as simple as turning up and delivering the presentation. So, hats off to SIT.

Over 65 people turned up, including a few from Queenstown Lakes and Central. The questions were right on the money and I got the impression that a few folks were right into the concept. Seemed to be a few mechanics, auto electricians, electricians and even a sole helicopter pilot who all kept me on my toes with curly questions.

Afterwards Conan Sutherland showed me his under-construction Datsun 1200 ute conversion. He has the motor (a 48V 13 inch diameter forklift motor), and some switchgear. Next job is mounting the motor and the wiring. Batteries, which I think will be flooded lead-acids, would go in the tray. Battery charger is sorted as well. So far, the conversion has mostly only cost beer donations, which has got to be the kiwi way!

Thanks Invercargill for receiving me so well. Look forward to seeing your efforts at conversion soon.


----------

